# Hey all you Tea Drinkers!



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a coffee drinker.  Don't know much about tea, except that I'm not that fond of it.

However, I have a beloved nephew who lives in Iowa.  He served two combat tours in Iraq in the US Army, and he became enamored of Iraqi tea.  I'd like to learn more about it and find out where I could get some to send to him.

I know a lot of you guys drink tea, so if you have any information on this, help a brother out?  Thanks!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea

I drink a half gallon a day. 

The boxed teas are ok. Most to me taste about the same, though I prefer Salada over the other brands.
Red Rose for making iced tea.
Tazo has some nice blends.

Steep bag teas and *Don't squeeze the bag.
*
Loose tea is the best, and your best bet is to find a good tea shop that will let you taste them. Teavana at some malls has good, if pricey blends.

Blacks have the most caffeine, and the strongest taste. 3-5 minute steep. 

Greens are moderately caffeinated, with whites having the least caffeine.  Both to me have some grassy notes (like cut grass). 2-3 minute steep for green, 1-2 for white.

Oolongs are between a green and black, have moderate caffeine, and a somewhat smokey note.  It's the tea you usually get at the Chinese eattery. 3-4 minute steep.

Chai's are a blend with various spices. You have to try a few to really get the range as each blends a bit different.  Some I like, some I hate.  

Tea (and coffee) are good for you due to high antioxidant content. Tea also has some medicinal usages in some cultures.

I've never had Iraqi tea.
Found this:
http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?/topic/140566-iraqi-tea/

So, you're looking for a strong black tea, with a 15 minute steep, and lots of sugar.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, Bob.  I should have said; I have no interest in learning how to appreciate tea.  I only want to learn more about Iraqi tea so I can buy some for my nephew; I think the stuff is rancid, myself.  About the only tea I like is the kind of green tea you get in a Chinese restaurant.

Thanks for the link and info!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Iraqi tea is different so this may be what you are looking for. I know it's served in small glasses like shot glasses and is flavoured differently.
http://shop.twinings.co.uk/shop/twinings-iraqi-tea-deli-loose-tea-ceylon-orange-pekoe.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 12, 2012)

Just to add a bit about caffeine in tea, tho' it is chemically present, it becomes 'inert' (not affecting the system of the drinker) about two minutes after boiling water is added to it.  That's why tea calms you down and coffee 'jacks' you up .


----------



## oaktree (Feb 12, 2012)

Tea that is mostly sold in supermarkets are usually of poor quality. Loose tea is usually better quality than bagged tea. Tea comes in different typed between White, Green, Oolong, Black, Red, and herbals. The quality in the different types have different taste. Some are more bitter some are smoother sweeter. I personally enjoy Jasmine and White cold over Green and Black. Try it out. Hot green tea and Dark Chocolate taste wonderful together.


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> Just to add a bit about caffeine in tea, tho' it is chemically present, it becomes 'inert' (not affecting the system of the drinker) about two minutes after boiling water is added to it.  That's why tea calms you down and coffee 'jacks' you up .



Actually, the up to 3 minute steeped tea is different to the 4-5 minute one. More Stimulating. 

Around these parts you have a hard time finding loose tea.
However, some bagged teas are passable, although I always have the impression that the warehouse sweeps are put in the baggies for the noobs to drink. 

Bob left jasmine tea out, flavored with the blooms of said flower. generally on a green tea base. My favorite.

One word of advice though: Black tea, especially when a little strong, can do a number on your (empty) stomach and induce vomiting. Not a fun thing. Strangely enough I never paid attention too it until I heard about it. Not sure if I actually ate with my first cup of tea or not.

Also, there are  lot of flavored teas about.

I find that a little bit of sugar brings out the flavors best.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 12, 2012)

Just to reiterate, the caffeine in tea will not affect the drinkers system, green, black, yellow or sky-blue pink.  Tea contains theanine which neutralises the caffeine when it is infused.  Give it a minute or two and that is that.  

It doesn't mean the caffeine is not there to start with so if anyone has any allergic reactions to caffeine it is wise to be sure to give the theanine time to work before drinking.  Likewise, my education not being either that of a biologist or a botanist, the ratios of the chemicals may vary but, to the best of my laymans knowledge, any 'normal' tea you can buy over the counter will not have any active caffeine in it by the time it is cool enough to drink.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2012)

That's the first I heard that Suk, so I took a googlewalk.
http://herbs.lovetoknow.com/Caffeine_Content_in_Green_Tea

Interesting to say the least.  I still get a bit of a lift from it so there is some effective caffeine in there, at least how I brew it.

Tea bags are filled with "dust".  Rip open a bag and pour it out. It looks like ground pepper. This is the stuff from the end of the production line. The higher grade whole leaf ends up in the cans of loose stuff.


Bill, if you've had some bad experiences with tea, I can almost bet it was a bag, that was over brewed and squeezed.  That stuffs harsh, and IMO tastes like ****. 
Like Starbucks coffee gone wrong. 
You can try cold brewing or sun tea for a smoother and softer flavor profile.
I've also found adding mint to the mix makes for a lighter more flavorful beverage.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks, guys, but what I'm looking for is Iraqi tea that I can buy and ship to my nephew, not how to make and serve it.  My fault for not being specific enough, I guess.  I have to be blunt; I don't like tea and I'm not going to drink any of it.  I just want to surprise my nephew with some of the Iraqi tea he says he misses.

I did ask in an oblique way and here is what he told me he looks for.  He says, "whatever Chai I had in Iraq, Taj Masala Chai, Matevana, and Acai Mateini."  He claims he cannot find Chai like he had in Iraq in Iowa where he now lives.  He has a friend who is in-country in Afhanistan who is going to send him some Afghani Chai, but he doesn't know how similar it is.

So that's what I'm looking for - Iraqi Chai.  Not how to serve it; but thanks for the effort!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2012)

Bill,
  See previous link I posted for the 'recipie'

and here to buy online
http://www.ceylon-tea.com/productcart/pc/mainIndex.asp
http://www.twiningsusashop.com/ceylon-orange-pekoe.html

This 'might' be close but having not had the Iraqi one, can't say. This seems more Indian to me.
http://www.twiningsusashop.com/ultra-spice-chai.html

Good luck!


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thanks, guys, but what I'm looking for is Iraqi tea that I can buy and ship to my nephew, not how to make and serve it.  My fault for not being specific enough, I guess.  I have to be blunt; I don't like tea and I'm not going to drink any of it.  I just want to surprise my nephew with some of the Iraqi tea he says he misses.
> 
> I did ask in an oblique way and here is what he told me he looks for.  He says, "whatever Chai I had in Iraq, Taj Masala Chai, Matevana, and Acai Mateini."  He claims he cannot find Chai like he had in Iraq in Iowa where he now lives.  He has a friend who is in-country in Afhanistan who is going to send him some Afghani Chai, but he doesn't know how similar it is.
> 
> So that's what I'm looking for - Iraqi Chai.  Not how to serve it; but thanks for the effort!



LOL.

I just find it difficult as lay person to go shopping. 

Good luck finding your stuff!


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 12, 2012)

My Memory may be failing Me, but when I had Iraqi Tea a few years back, it also needed to be prepared differently to normal Tea. 
And it sometimes has some other thing put in with it I cant remember the name of whilst it brews.

I cant really speak for where to buy it - It was given to Me by a Friend, and I think He Imported it.
So to My Knowledge, unless You happen to know of a Shop thats righteously into Tea (I.e, a Tea Shop), You may have trouble finding it.

I also believe its referred to as Iraqi Chai, Chai being the archetype of Tea.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 12, 2012)

Might I suggest you ask at Dayna's Market, in Dearborn?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Might I suggest you ask at Dayna's Market, in Dearborn?



Looks like a road trip.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2012)

Bill, you will actually be looking for 2 products. 1 is a high quality tea.  the second is the spice blend call a masala....specifically a tea masala.   The tea is usually steeped first (alone) then once the tea is prepared the masala is added...often to fresh milk which is then added to the tea.   A middle eastern grocery  can advise on the proper products and their preparation so you purchase the right thing and you are able to instruct your nephew if necessary. Theres a bit of an art to making a good middle eastern chai.


----------



## crushing (Feb 13, 2012)

elder999 said:


> Might I suggest you ask at Dayna's Market, in Dearborn?



I figured there must be some places around Dearborn or Hamtramck to get some Iraqi style tea.


----------



## granfire (Feb 13, 2012)

crushing said:


> I figured there must be some places around Dearborn or Hamtramck to get some Iraqi style tea.



I wonder whatever gave you that idea....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 13, 2012)

crushing said:


> I figured there must be some places around Dearborn or Hamtramck to get some Iraqi style tea.



Yeah, I was looking online but not finding anything.  Unusual for me.


----------

